# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Unilav errato

## ANNA MARIA

Mi sono accorta, che nel compilare il modello unilav , ho sbagliato ad inserire ila tipoòogia del rapporto di lavoro, ho indicato a tempo indeterminato, anziche', apprendistato professionalizzante, sono scaduti i cinque giorni, come rimediare

----------


## Neoo

> Mi sono accorta, che nel compilare il modello unilav , ho sbagliato ad inserire ila tipoòogia del rapporto di lavoro, ho indicato a tempo indeterminato, anziche', apprendistato professionalizzante, sono scaduti i cinque giorni, come rimediare

  Entra sul sito dell'inps con l'autenticazione, nella sezione UNIEMENS clicca su Variazioni Uniemes

----------


## soleluna2588

> Entra sul sito dell'inps con l'autenticazione, nella sezione UNIEMENS clicca su Variazioni Uniemes

  scusa neoo ma lei ha sbagliato l'unilav mica lìuniemens!
per correggere credo tu sia sempre in tempo perchè il problema riguarda i datti essenziali coè quelli che identificano lavoratore e datore di lavoro, però per sicurezza puoi mandare una mail al servizio assistenza CO ti rispondono subito e sono molto esaustivi

----------


## Neoo

> Entra sul sito dell'inps con l'autenticazione, nella sezione UNIEMENS clicca su Variazioni Uniemes

  opsssss  :EEK!:

----------


## ANNA MARIA

Ho chiamato al numero verde del Ministero e mi hanno consigliato di annullare e rifare il modello UNILAV, ma così non  scatta la comunicazione tardiva? Esiste un modo per entrare nel modello e rettificare?

----------


## giovane_collaboratore

> Ho chiamato al numero verde del Ministero e mi hanno consigliato di annullare e rifare il modello UNILAV, ma così non  scatta la comunicazione tardiva? Esiste un modo per entrare nel modello e rettificare?

  Più che il Ministero (loro sono a Roma, dubito che conoscano quello che succede nelle singole Province), contatta il centro impiego della provincia a cui hai inviato la comunicazione e fatti consigliare la miglior soluzione... 
Dico questo perchè qui da me consigliano di annullare le comunicazioni solo se è sbagliato il codice fiscale, la data o il tipo di comunicazione (avviamento, trasformazione, ecc....)
Per il resto si fa una rettifica, e mi risulta sia "sempre possibile" perchè basta ricaricare tutti i dati corretti indicando "TIPO COMUNICAZIONE : RETTIFICA" e riportare il CODICE DELLA PRECEDENTE COMUNICAZIONE.
La procedura dovrebbe segnalare che la rettifica è stata inviata in ritardo ma tant'è..... sempre meglio di una segnalazione riferita ad una assunzione comunicata in ritardo.....

----------


## soleluna2588

> Più che il Ministero (loro sono a Roma, dubito che conoscano quello che succede nelle singole Province), contatta il centro impiego della provincia a cui hai inviato la comunicazione e fatti consigliare la miglior soluzione... 
> Dico questo perchè qui da me consigliano di annullare le comunicazioni solo se è sbagliato il codice fiscale, la data o il tipo di comunicazione (avviamento, trasformazione, ecc....)
> Per il resto si fa una rettifica, e mi risulta sia "sempre possibile" perchè basta ricaricare tutti i dati corretti indicando "TIPO COMUNICAZIONE : RETTIFICA" e riportare il CODICE DELLA PRECEDENTE COMUNICAZIONE.
> La procedura dovrebbe segnalare che la rettifica è stata inviata in ritardo ma tant'è..... sempre meglio di una segnalazione riferita ad una assunzione comunicata in ritardo.....

  anch'io sono d'accordo con la rettifica e me lo hanno detto anche quando ho mandato la mail al servizio assistenza CO

----------


## ANNA MARIA

Vado a rifare l'UNILAV assunzione, riporto tutti i dati, ma tipo comunicazione rettifica non è previsto e non mi permette neanche di inserire il numero della precedente comunicazione.
Dove ho sbagliato?

----------


## dotcom

non hai sbagliato niente..il problema è che adesso non si può più rettificare una comunicazione, trascorsi i 5 gg dall'invio...anche a me hanno consigliato di annullare una comunicazione ma in questo caso arriverà la sanzione!!!

----------


## ANNA MARIA

Ma allora non ho speranze!!!

----------


## Giusy81

Salve a tutti, mi trovo anch'io nei casini con un modello unilav, ovvero nell'agosto 2009 ho assunto un apprendista con periodo di formazione 36 mesi, in tutti i modelli vari ho indicato quindi come scadenza 03/08/2012 nel modello unilav ho inserito per errore 03/02/2012...me ne sono accorta proprio oggi per caso visto che appunto i 36 mesi mi vanno a scadere ad agosto!!!Ho chiamato l'ufficio del lavoro che mi ha consigliato di contattare direttamente il numero verde del ministero per le comunicazioni obbligatorie e qui l'operatore mi ha detto di annullare la precedente comunicazione e rifarne una con i dati esatti. Inoltre mi è stato detto che arriverà la sanzione ma poi dovrò spiegare l'errore formale all'ispettore incaricato. Ora secondo voi è possibile che sanzionino questo tipo di errore visto che è meramente formale in quanto è la contrattazione collettiva a stabilire il termine per l'apprendistato? ma dubbio atroce non è che si perdono le agevolazioni contributive? help me  :Confused:

----------


## ANNA MARIA

E allora che facciamo?????????

----------


## giovane_collaboratore

Strano.... la procedura che utilizzo mi permette di fare la rettifica anche dopo i 5 giorni... ovviamente con la segnalazione che la comunicazione è FUORI TERMINE....
Invece di inserire COMUNICAZIONE OBBLIGATORIA devi inserire RETTIFICA..... il "campo incriminato" è quello... 
Se la tua procedura ti impedisce di fare questa operazione allora devi per forza annullare e rispedire perchè trattandosi di apprendistato dovrai anche inviare il piano formativo e quindi non si può far finta di niente.....
Prima di rinviare tutto consiglio di fare l'UNIEMENS così hai un documento con data certa che dimostra che l'azienda non ha voluto "nascondere" nulla.....

----------

